# Anyone Any Idea What This Is Please(Photo)



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Photo


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a good quality American Waltham which appears to be in good condition. There's a fair amount of information written on the movement itself.

Mike


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I know all about the watch as a Waltham 1899 model, Riverside grade, 19 jewels that dates to 1908 etc., What I would like to know is:- has anyone any idea as to why it is engraved with the British Military 'crowsfoot' and what does the serial number HW 1017 refer to

Shiner


----------

